# Update auf Ubuntu 8.10 jetzt Fehler beim Booten



## steffenxyz (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 

ich habe gerade Ubuntu 8.10 installiert(alternate version) klappte alles auch soweit gut, die installation aber dann beim ersten hochfähren während das Logo erscheint und der Balken durchläuft, bleibt er bei ca 15% stehen und dann erscheinen auf Konsolenbasis ohne GUI mehrere Fehler nacheinander! Der häufigste ist: unable to execute "sbin/getty" for tty Input/Output error nach mehreren neustarts immer das gleiche! hab gegoogelt und das komische is alle die das Problem hatten, hatten nen AMD64 Cpu, wie ich. 

Meint ihr dass liegt am CPU oder was ist der Fehler? 

Hat jemand ne Idee, ansonsten würde ich es neuinstallieren?



Danke Steffen


----------



## Bauer87 (22. Januar 2009)

Auf meinem X2 läuft Ubuntu 8.10 (von CD) ohne Probleme. Und da sich das logisch beim Systemstart nicht von der Festplatte unterscheidet, wird das nicht an der CPU liegen. Installiert hab ich es nicht, weil ich lieber Debian benutze. Ich könnte mir - wenn es überhaupt was mit CPU und Ram zu tun hat und das kein Zufall ist und in Wirklichkeit an der Festplatte liegt - vorstellen, dass es daran liegt, dass du mehr Ram hast als mit 32 Bit zu adressieren sind und Ubuntu i386 einsetzt. Ich weiß nicht, ob es da Probelem gibt, war einfach so in den Raum spekuliert.

PS: Neustart bringt nichts, wenn du nicht zwischendurch was änderst. Es passiert ja jedes Mal genau das gleiche.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Januar 2009)

Laut https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-May/007645.html scheint das ein Bug in einem Paket zu sein, getty fehlt. wird bzw. wurde aber wohl gefixt.

Kannst du mit der LiveCD der neuen Version booten? Ansonsten lad das Image evtl. nochmal runter und versuche es dann. alternativ login per ssh von einem anderen Rechner aus und dann update das util-linux package mit apt-get. Danach sollte getty hoffentlich wieder da sein.


----------



## Bauer87 (22. Januar 2009)

Der zitierte Fehler ist von 2005, also schon lange gefixt. Da Ubuntu keinen SSH-Server hat, wenn man ihn nicht manuell installiert, geht Fernwartung auch nicht. Höchstens booten im Single-User-Mode könnte gehen. Dann ein Update machen und es dürfte laufen, wenn es an einem Fehler im Paket lag.
PS: Du schreibst in der Überschrift "update" und im Text "installiert". Was genau hast du denn getan? Hast du neu installiert oder mit der Alternate-CD ein Dist-Upgrade gemacht?


----------



## steffenxyz (22. Januar 2009)

sry also ich habs mit der alternate version installiert. die überschrift is falsch war irgendwie geistig woanders....
ne also mit der live cd kam schon bei der installation ein fehler und zwar:
Des is der Status:
"Installation des Grundsystem 5%:
Formatiere Swap-Speicher in Partition auf SCSI1 "

Und der Fehler:
"der swap speicher der partition 5 auf scsi1 (0,0,0)(sda) konnte nicht erzeugt werden erzeugen des-speicher fehlgeschlagen"

Immer bei 5% kommt die Meldung!
Des komische bei 7.10 und vorige gehts ohne Probleme.

Mit der Alternate Version gings ohne Probleme und dann kam halt beim ersten boot der fehler....
Soll ich es neu installieren und hoffen dass der Fehler weg ist oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Bauer87 (22. Januar 2009)

Wenn du es eh noch nicht benutzt hast, kannst du das ja ohne Datenverlust machen. Probier mal von der Live-CD zu installieren und kein Swap anzulegen. Oder du partitionierst die Platte und formatierst die Partitionen vor der Installation. Dann kannst du das schon mal als Fehlerquelle ausschließen.

Ansonsten kannst du (bei vorhandenem Windows-System) noch Wubi benutzen. Löst das Problem zwar nicht, aber wenn du Ubuntu von Windows aus installierst, gibt es keine Probleme beim Formatieren, da alles auf die existierende NTFS-Partition geschrieben wird.


----------



## steffenxyz (23. Januar 2009)

hi,
also neuinstallation klappt irgendwie ned. immer noch derselbe fehler beim laden von ubuntu. mit der live cd kann ichs ned installieren. hab des gefühl
es liegt an meiner platte. bei der alternate version konnt ich installieren halt mit dem fehler beim booten. hat jemand ne idee?


----------



## Bauer87 (23. Januar 2009)

Wenn du von der Live-CD starten kannst, liegt es auf jeden Fall nicht am Rest der Hardware: Boot von CD oder von HDD sind an sich ja identische Vorgänge. Das einzige, was stören kann, ist halt die Festplatte und evtl. ein Festplattencontroller (S-ATA/IDE). Das aber nur, wenn optisches Laufwerk und HDD an verschiedenen Controllern hängen.

PS: Du kannst auch auf eine externe HDD (USB/eSATA) oder einen USB-Stick installieren.


----------



## steffenxyz (26. Januar 2009)

Hi,
also ich weiß jetzt was der Fehler is
Festplatten Problembehebung ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de
Bei mir kommt immer des:
Buffer I/O Error on device hdb, logical block 0
bloß halt mit mehreren Blocks...
Des lässt doch darauf schließen das meine HDD für Linux zumindest defekt....



> PS: Du kannst auch auf eine externe HDD (USB/eSATA) oder einen USB-Stick installieren.


Hab ich auch schon gemacht. Hat ohne Probleme geklappt auf USB Stick war halt ein bissl langsamer, aber beim booten immer noch schneller als Windows!

Glaubt ihr Low-Level formatieren bringt was?
Oder soll ich die Platte einsenden bei Western-Digital?
Leider is es auch schon fast 3 Jahre her als ich sie gekauft hab?
Oder gibts ne möglichkeit die Platte an sich zu retten?(Daten sin keine wichtigen drauf)???

Danke Steffenxyz


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Januar 2009)

Es gibt von WD ein lowlevel-Formatierungs und Fehler-Umgehungstool. Hatte ich mal auf ner Diskette, weiß aber nicht ganz genau, woher ich das her hatte. Auf jeden Fall aus dem Internet von irgendeiner offiziellen Seite, musst halt suchen.


----------



## steffenxyz (27. Januar 2009)

hat ned geklappt low level formatieren (also dass danach ubuntu lief)
also meint ihr ich sollte die platte einschicken?
oder lohnt sich des ned? die is schon 3 jahre alt und hat "nur" 250 gb.
is es eher besser ne günstige neue zu kaufen?

danke
steffenxyz


----------



## Bauer87 (28. Januar 2009)

Wenn du 5 Jahre Garantie hast, nimm die wahr. Wenn nicht, dann kostet dich ne Reparatur wohl mehr als ne neue.
Ich würde sie dann auf jeden Fall einschicken, es dauert zwar bestimmt etwas, aber du kannst ja zusätzlich trotzdem ne neue holen. Dann hast du die alte (reparierte) für Backups oder sonstiges.


----------



## steffenxyz (29. Januar 2009)

kann des sein dass ich folgendes Problem hab:
Festplatten: Auch WD mit Problemen - Western Digital, WD Green Power, Festplatte, Firmware,
???


----------



## Bauer87 (29. Januar 2009)

Wenn du genau so eine Platte hast, kann das natürlich sein. Aber wenn du solche Tools nicht verwendest, sollte das ja nicht passieren. Und an wenigen Tagen sollte das ja nicht passieren, das dauert schon länger.


----------



## steffenxyz (24. April 2009)

also bei 9.04 mit ext4 gehts


----------

